
Arthur C. Clarke: Superiority (1951) - davidgerard
http://www.mayofamily.com/RLM/txt_Clarke_Superiority.html
======
aleph2c
The Soviet take on this can be found here:
[http://militera.lib.ru/research/suvorov12/06.html](http://militera.lib.ru/research/suvorov12/06.html)

------
Footkerchief
I read the story's Norden as a jab at the Norden bombsight, another high-tech
weapon that failed to improve real-world results:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norden_bombsight#Postwar_analy...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norden_bombsight#Postwar_analysis)

------
wizardhat
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superiority_(short_story)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superiority_\(short_story\))

------
andrewjl
"Done is better than perfect"

------
WillReplyfFood
The problem is, we forget the failures and the pain and remember the succeses.
Nobody remembers the german attempt to get the bomb. Everbody remembers
Trinity.

------
Malic
LOL! Is the submitter trying to use this as a thinly veiled parable for
JavaScript Fatigue?

